

NoSQL Handbook  - pharkmillups
http://nosqlhandbook.com/

======
swanson
Looks really interesting, I was just searching for a collection of use-cases
for all the different NoSQL flavors (mongo for analytics, redis for
queue/pubsub, etc).

If the book focuses on how to play to each projects strengths to compliment a
traditional relational DB, I think it could be really good.

